# If you could pick one player from the 2005 Rockets, who would it be?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If you could take one player who was on our 2005 Rockets who played against the Mavs, and put them on the Rockets against the Jazz, who would you pick?

I'd take Bob Sura... not in his current form of course but in his 05 form... he was so tough, and a better PG than Rafer for sure... he would give us toughness and not back down from the Jazz's dirty play.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ryan Bowen was the Dirk stopper for a couple of games :biggrin: oh and i wish utah had shawn bradley so T-Mac could do his thing again, but then again utah do have rafael araujo :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mike James. Sura wasn't as selfish and he provided great rebounding, but James was a much better three-point shooter and defender, and he turned the ball over a lot less. He was also better at creating his own shot. And he was tough like Sura, too.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

also the way boki nachbar has been playing lately we could use him ,hes becoming a threat both inside and outside and can throw it down hard and also jim jackson's perimeter shooting and defense


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I'd probably take Bob Sura too, he hit some big time shots and he certainly is better PG and better defender than Rafer, plus he provides great leadership and playoff-attitude.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Spoon. He was like P.Miller


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jon Barry, he'd be fun to have right now


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Jon Barry, he'd be fun to have right now


Dont know if im totally wrong but doesn't Luther Head remind a little bit of Jon Barry, i see some similarities between these two.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Definently Bob. A twice as better Rafer Alston who can actually shoot.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Mike James, because Houston already has 2 Hustle players in Chuck Hayes and Shane Battier.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> Dont know if im totally wrong but doesn't Luther Head remind a little bit of Jon Barry, i see some similarities between these two.


I was thinking the same thing. My pick was between Sura and Barry. But then I realized Luther pretty much plays like Barry.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

James or Sura. Any of the two would help our PG situation.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would take Sura. It would have been great to have two good PG on the team. It would have been nice to see him play this season.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

sherwin said:


> I was thinking the same thing. My pick was between Sura and Barry. But then I realized Luther pretty much plays like Barry.


Isn't Jon a better passer/pg like player then Luther? I would take Barry or Sura


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

houst-mac said:


> Dont know if im totally wrong but doesn't Luther Head remind a little bit of Jon Barry, i see some similarities between these two.


Similar, with main difference being Jon's a much smarter player and Luther being more athletic, a better scorer and more reliable during crunch time. Luther's role with us right now is bigger than Jon's when he was playing.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd want Bob Sura. Now some people might think that he is better than alston while i disagree. I'd think theyre about the same but they give a different flavor to the game. Sura is tough, can rebound and score close to the paint. While alston, i pretty good defender who can shoot the 3 and can also help his team setup the offense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bob Sura. Why our PG is our weakest position and lets face it unlike Mike James Sura would get the ball to TMAC & Yao.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Similar, with main difference being Jon's a much smarter player and Luther being more athletic, a better scorer and more reliable during crunch time. Luther's role with us right now is bigger than Jon's when he was playing.


Barry only played about 4 fewer mpg than Luther does now. He was a 45% three-point shooter and a far, far superior passer.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

id like jon barry either as a player or the commentator of our games, this whole mixing up of the broadcast teams is annoying i wanna see Walton and Barry together, I think it makes the rockets better:biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Barry only played about 4 fewer mpg than Luther does now. He was a 45% three-point shooter and a far, far superior passer.


Jon doesn't score in bunches like Luther does though. Maybe I'm just a Luther homer and can live with his occasional mistakes


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The question is need. Houston needs a better backup or starting PG and Sura would be the guy. Tough and smart.

My second pick would be Mike James. Since we don't have Bonzi he along with Head would give us the additional scoring we would need to win.

Third would be Jon Barry. Another tough smart player who can hit big shoots when called upon.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't believe no one mentioned him yet (I just remembered too): BOKI NACHBAR! He played 16 games for us in the 04-05 season before getting traded so he still counts. 

If we can get the current Boki playing for us now, we'd have our much needed scoring off the bench. Boki's been awesome in NJ.


----------

